
Why a Mars-Orbiting Space Station Is a Logical Next Step - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucedorminey/2017/12/18/why-a-mars-orbiting-space-station-is-a-logical-next-step/#41eef6d13834
======
nabla9
Both moons of Mars, Phobos and Deimos, wold be cheaper targets than surface of
the Mars itself. They would provide better radiation shielding than Mars-
orbiting space station if the crews stay for longer durations.

Few satellites and remote control from the orbit around Mars would speed up
robotic missions on the Mars surface.

